# fox squirrels in florida?



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

The fishings been a little on the dead side for me last week or so, but I happen to live on about 5 acres of thick wooded area that connects to another 25 acres of thick wooded cow pasture/swamp so more tree rats, dove, quail and rabbits than you could ever wish for, small game backyard shooting fun. Theres been a few squirrels getting in a busted wall/overhang on the back of my house and nesting in there, really tore it to hell and back last month or so and starting to become a hazard and they have already took out some wiring in the back room of the house and we have had to cut the power to the back room to cut down fire hazard. Needless to say it meant some varmint control has been needed and deep down that just means a play day in the back yard for me.

So anyways, took a gamo air shotgun i have as well as my .22 and set up in a branch in one of the oaks by the back porch and waited for them to come out of the overhang and make their way to the tree i was in as they do everyday, took out two female and one male that were nesting in there then put chicken wire over the opening they use. I figured while I was at it Id take a stroll through the trails in the woods behind the house with the airgun for dove or quail (didnt wanna make a bunch of racket with a 20gauge, had relatives sleeping in late at my place)

well, mission accomplished, got three quail cooking as i type this, but thats a different story. When I was out there I saw two squirrels in the top of a really tall pine chasing each other but their tails really caught my eye, really thick and reddish at first glance. Gave a look through the scope and the body size, color, and tail all looked like that of a fox squirrel. I watched em for about 5 minutes. I didnt think they had those down here. I mean I guess anything is possible Ive seen a couple flying sqirrel back there when I was younger. but I was wondering if anyone else has ever seen those around here in northwest florida. it was a bit bigger than any of the grey ones im used to seeing here, much thicker tail, back was a dark red/brown, tail was thick and bright brownish red with some black on the tip, and belly looked solid brownish orange, no white. I lived in the midwest off and on and saw plenty up there and these looked exactly like what I remember seeing in Indiana.

So whats up are there some occasional fox tree rats down here I didnt know about or do I just have a couple back there that are a florida rarity?


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/SpeciesInfo_FoxSquirrel.htm

Of the three subspecies found in Florida, two are listed as protected species. Sherman's Fox Squirrel, _Sciurus niger shermani, _a species of special concern, is found in the open piney woods of central and Northeastern Florida. The Big Cypress Fox Squirrel _Sciurus niger avicennia_,_ a _threatened species is found from the Everglades region, in Lee county, to the southern part of Dade county. Fox squirrels in the western panhandle belong to a less vulnerable, more widespread subspecies.

P_


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've seen a couple at the Marcus Pointe Golf Course...

Jim


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a Shermans Fox Squirrel in the backyard last year. Only saw him that one time. I got a quick pic of him but it's not that good. You can still make out the white patch on the face though.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

well i guess according to fwc it must be more common than i thought, ive seen the sherman one before one time out in beaulah, never seen one of those other than that. more common than i thought but still something i didnt really think were here so really neat to see. maybe there being two of them will mean ill see some more scurrying around, it was a cool sight to see this morning either way though, even up north these would have been a pretty sight much more solid smooth red colored than most, almost brought out the softer side in me, dare i say they looked cuddly.

thanks for the input, good info about them being protected, kind of makes me feel like my little patch of land is pretty diverse and healthy for its size.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Blackwater WMA is full of them. See one just about everytime I go hunting. They have made a good comeback since hunting for them was stopped


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rats with Permanents...*

I hate squirrels. They are rodents first, game animals second. Have lost more power lines and house parts to them than I can count.

I've tried to eliminate them at our river cabin but they are very productive.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I saw 3 or 4 back a couple weeks ago way north in backwater wma. They were just sitting on the side of the road eating.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I see them in BW all the time as well. They seem to be extremely predictable. Seems like they operate like clockwork going the same route to the same tree every time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fox squirells were legal about 13-15 years ago....I see them almost every trip to BW. They are purty stupid though, cause they get killed by cars all the time!!!! I love watching them, they are cool little buggers!!!!


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> Fox squirells were legal about 13-15 years ago....I see them almost every trip to BW. They are purty stupid though, cause they get killed by cars all the time!!!! I love watching them, they are cool little buggers!!!!


 and good eatin:thumbup:


----------

